# Brute Fan Problems



## MetalHeaded1980 (Feb 4, 2012)

2006 BF750. My fan had stop coming on and overheating light started flashing on the display screen. So I tested my radiator fan switch, engine thermostat, fan motor. All found ok. I topped off the radiator with front of the quad jacked up about a foot in the air.Im not getting power to the radiator fan switch, as i understand there should be a constant supply to one side of the switch and when the switch opens from heat it completes the circuit and the fan kicks on. Im about sick of this fan/overheating BS, i think im just gonna run a power lead from the battery to the switch. Anyone ever done this? Does it need a relay and a fuse in line to keep from blowing the rad fan switch?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

there is a how to for a manual fan switch and I do believe the switch acutely closes not opens I could be wrong but I think the circuit needs to a complete circuit for the fan to work


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

just a fuse inline should be sufficiant fan dont draw much power


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

oh i misread that......should be fine to come from the fan resetable fuse without another fuse


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

When the rad fan temp switch brings on the fan,the switch closes completing the electrical circuit-at least on an 05 750.If you install the 10" automotive electric fan,I would cut out the oem fan breaker and install a waterproof fuse holder with at least a 20 amp fuse.If you want to,you can install a fan switch to bring on the fan whenever you want to,but I personally would recommend a 30 amp toggle switch,a 30 amp relay, with 1 normally open set of contacts,and it must have a 12 volt dc coil.There are plenty of write ups on this site,cause this site is where I found the mod/how to.I also would recommend a waterproof toggle switch if you plan on water/creek riding,or storing the quad outside.All parts can be picked up at your local auto parts store - around 50 bucks for a 10" fan,and maybe 40 bucks for 14guage wire - 20 amp fuse and holder - relay - 30 amp toggle switch - and electrical crimp/slip on connectors.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its a simple circut. Your breaker is probably shot. Just replace it with a 20 amp fuse and water-tight holder. Here's the diagram.

If you want an over-ride switch, just bridge the fan switch.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't forget the buss connector problems for those years. Might just be the beginning of more problems if it has not been fixed.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like everyone has you on the right track. Definitely check your fan breaker. It is what feeds power to the fan switch in the radiator and is likely the cause of your issue. I wrote a how to for replacing it with a fuse if you need some guidance. Sounds like you have checked everything else except the above mentioned buss connector. Though it usually causes ground issues which is why I am leaning more towards the breaker being your issue. Check those two things and I am confident you can get it back working as expected.


----------

